# Compressor for running a single nail gun



## overthebars (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey all.

Could you guys please help me decided between these two compressors for general construction nailing?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202070730&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&isShowFreeShipping=true&ci_sku=202070730&amtLeftForFreeShip=249.00&ci_src=14110944&isOrderQualifiesForFreeShip=false&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-202070730&locStoreNum=1804

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC700-Big-Bore-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VK0


With shipping from H/D, the two compressors are withing about twenty bucks of each other, I just don't have experience with Makita or the Maxus (Campbell Housfeld) compressors. I noticed the original retail on the Maxus is much higher, but don't know if that means much these days...

Thanks!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

A friend of mine has the Maxus, and it's held up really well to the abuse we've put it through. It's lighter than a steel tank, and it won't rust out.

We have run an HVLP spray gun with it, and a hopper gun (ceiling texture), but it doesn't go far with either. It was running more than we were spraying, but it hasn't burned out yet - about 3-4 years old now.

The Makita looks like it may be belt drive? Or is that the air filter? If it is, then it will probably be much quieter. The Maxus is pretty loud. I seem to remember the Maxus having a higher tank pressure, but I can't find specs. The tank is bigger than the Makita too. Pump is aluminum, so theoretically the cast iron Makita pump will last longer.

I use a Hitachi pancake, the one at Lowes that comes with the angle finish nailer and 18 ga brad nailer. It's stats are the same as the Maxus, but the Maxus outruns it. We found that out when we sprayed my old truck with the HVLP.

Either one should run a single gun ok. My Hitachi runs a lot if I hook up a roofing gun and go to town though


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i have had the makita for a few years and haven't had any problems. it's a bit heavy, but i just put it on wheels and called it a day. highly recommended.
it's not belt-driven and it's quieter than the pancakes i've used.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Another Makita vote.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Makita


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just looked at the link:no: don't get that single weenier,,go for the double weenier 4gl. one:thumbsup: some day you may want more air:whistling


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

I asked in another thread but didn't get an answer so I'll hop in this one if overthebars don't mind. 
What's the minimum you would need to run a cup gun for spraying. Will any of these portables do the job? (Makita2400)? I've got a PC pancake, and it just can't keep up.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

hangit said:


> I asked in another thread but didn't get an answer so I'll hop in this one if overthebars don't mind.
> What's the minimum you would need to run a cup gun for spraying. Will any of these portables do the job? (Makita2400)? I've got a PC pancake, and it just can't keep up.


It will depend on a few variables, like what your cap is listed at. For example, I have a HVLP gun that has an 18 PSI Max cap on it. It will easily run off a small compressor. Most guns will not. They will struggle or die quickly.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Kent, I don't have it in front of me, it's in the storage unit. I'll look next time I go by the unit.
I haven't used it a lot, but the couple times I tried it was frustrating.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

hangit said:


> I asked in another thread but didn't get an answer so I'll hop in this one if overthebars don't mind.
> What's the minimum you would need to run a cup gun for spraying. Will any of these portables do the job? (Makita2400)? I've got a PC pancake, and it just can't keep up.


 You need to know the CFM requirements of the gun not PSI.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

11678 said:


> You need to know the CFM requirements of the gun not PSI.


Yes, above a certain minimum PSI.

If you had an electric nail gun hooked to a wattmeter you could measure the peak and average power required over a day or so. 
So far, so good, but translating this to specs for an equivalent air compressor is almost impossible. 

In one of my posts there was a link to a Mech. Eng.'s website who bought a compressor and measured all this. The published specs are pretty unreliable.

A gas engine puts out maybe 20% of the energy available from gas because it is inefficient. 
I don't know how inefficient one of these compressor/nail gun systems are. Maybe less than 20% and maybe it varies all over the place due to the properties of air, moisture content, etc.

If I were you I'd collect many opinions and buy a compressor slightly larger than what "sort of worked" for others.

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="nail+gun"+compressor+size&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Nail gun input power and energy requirements are probably pretty consistent. The nails weigh the same, the "muzzle velocity" is constant, maybe the max. operator speed is two or three nails per second, etc.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The CH compressors are fine....In fact, just today mine saved the day. The roofers PorterCable pancake crapped out so I hooked them into mine. 3 to 4 roofing guns and me doing punchout framing. I put the fan on it seeing as it was around 100 degrees outside today. It kept up all day, never took more then 20 seconds to recharge even with nail guns firing. It would cycle every 2 or 3 minutes.

*







*

*Mind you its not totally stock. I replaced the crappy foam filter with a much better pleated paper one, I change the oil out for 10w-30 Mobil 1 and I changed the cut-in/out pressures to 105/135. I set the reg at 100psi so the guns "never see a drop" in psi*


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate to be a roofer today !! Then again I was playing plumber yesterday !

On the compressor chk out the Tomas renegades series , there light , quiet , low amp draw !! I can run a framing coil nailer all day for stud or deck work or 2 finish nailers and the compressor is tiny fits on a shelf in the van and light at 26 lbs!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita is the hands down pick. Quiet, reliable, and short refill time. They can also be fixed if something goes wrong after a few years.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I hate to be a roofer today !! Then again I was playing plumber yesterday !
> 
> On the compressor chk out the Tomas renegades series , there light , quiet , low amp draw !! I can run a framing coil nailer all day for stud or deck work or 2 finish nailers and the compressor is tiny fits on a shelf in the van and light at 26 lbs!


You were raving about that compressor a while ago and I have been thinking about it recently b/c it is small enough to fit in the high mount tool boxes on the F250, yet powerful enough to do punchout framing.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

GettingBy said:


> Yes, above a certain minimum PSI.
> 
> If you had an electric nail gun hooked to a wattmeter you could measure the peak and average power required over a day or so.
> So far, so good, but translating this to specs for an equivalent air compressor is almost impossible.
> ...


My reply was to the SPRAY gun question.
FWIW scroll down to charts for gun CFM requirements.
http://www.devilbiss.com/Portals/2/Repository/I-2300 - COMPACT MINI CATALOG .PDF 
Regarding Thomas, the company may be belly up.
http://www.thomasairpac.com/


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> You were raving about that compressor a while ago and I have been thinking about it recently b/c it is small enough to fit in the high mount tool boxes on the F250, yet powerful enough to do punchout framing.


Yes TBF this compressor rocks , Read the specs , it's very quiet , In side houses, I can't say anything bad about it I have it about 4 yrs now ! It's not cheap but it's a pleasure to workaround
I have a brand new makita Mac 1000 if anyone is interested I was gonna list on craigslist ! 

Any one interested pm me


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

How long does it take to cycle from cut in to cut out.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

And you can't get them right now.....

http://www.thomasairpac.com/


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> How long does it take to cycle from cut in to cut out.


With a framer hooked up it cycles (pretty quiet) about 6-8 shots with a approx 12sec recovery , you can't bump fire a framer but stud or joist work , punchout I love it !


----------

